# Eigenhosting Eggdrops



## FruchtiOwnZ (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo! 

Hier werden immer Preise etc. zu eggdrop hosting heiß discutiert. 
Mich wuerde mal interessieren, was man braucht, um seine eigenen Eggdrops zu hosten, wenn man einen eigenen Server hat und die benötigte Internetleistung?!

Also mich wuerde mal interessieren, welche software wichtig ist um eggdrops auf dem eigenen Linux System zum laufen zu bekommen. Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand wie so ein Tutorial anbieten  oder jemand kennt gute Tutorial-Sites. Dann würde ich mich da mal durchlesen.^^

Ich würde mich sehr über ein Feedback freuen.

MFG
Christian J.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (30. Mai 2004)

Eigentlich brauchst du nur TCL und eben den Eggdrop-sourcecode.
Weiteres kannst du auf eggdrops.de nachlesen. Dort
gibt es auch Schritt für Schritt Anleitungen wie man sich einen Eggdrop-Bot installiert.

Grüße,
Thorsten


----------



## FruchtiOwnZ (30. Mai 2004)

vielen danke  ich guck dann mal da  und wenn ich nix finde dann bin ich wieder ganz schnell hier bei euch im forum 


THX =)

MFG 
Christian J.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Mai 2004)

Wenn du deinen Server auch noch zukünftig bei deinem Anbieter haben möchtest, solltest du von Eggdrop-*Hosting ganz schnell Abstand nehmen!* Wenn IRC-Krams nicht generell ausgeschlossen ist, wirst du mit deinem CoLocation-Anbieter spätestens nach der 2. DDoS-Attacke ziemliche Probleme bekommen.
Aber auch diese Worte werden wohl erst Gehöhr finden, wenn der Anbieter dir den DDoS-Traffic in Rechnung stellt ....


----------



## Thorsten Ball (30. Mai 2004)

Ja ist klar, denn solang der Eggdrop die aktuellen Clanwars ausgibt ist das uninteressant, Arne


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Mai 2004)

> Mich wuerde mal interessieren, was man braucht, um seine eigenen Eggdrops zu hosten, wenn man einen eigenen Server hat und die benötigte Internetleistung?!


Für mich beinhaltet das kommerzielle Absichten, d.h. dass er Eggdrops an Kunden vermietet. Und was Kunde damit macht, liegt außerhalb seines Einflussbereiches und spätestens nach dem 2. DDoS (s. oben), kann's ihm finanziell an den Kragen gehen.


----------



## FruchtiOwnZ (31. Mai 2004)

ha lol arne schon falsch verstanden... ^^ musst nur richtig lesene 

1. mich wuerde interessieren wie das funktioniert!
2. ich will mir für mich nur 1 eggdrop hosten mehr nicht! wenn sowas ueberhaupt möglich ist.
3. und für andere leute würde ich ueberhautnix hosten 

mehr wollte ich gar nicht wissen!

^^ werden mir wieder sachen unterstellt,...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. Mai 2004)

Ja auch "lol" - jetzt kannst du mir erstmal eine Überarbeitung deiner Beiträge gemäß den *roten Kästen!* beim Antworten schicken.

// closed


----------

